

Ionic Framework Beta Released - atjoslin
http://ionicframework.com/blog/ionic-framework-beta-released/

======
yesimahuman
It's been a long time coming, but it feels great to finally get this out. It's
funny just how buggy the first alpha was...I'm proud of how much everyone has
helped make it more awesome!

------
dougcorrea
This is an awesome framework from visionaire team :)

